# Und Ungebornes... (Trakl)



## Löwenfrau

Hello, I'm having some trouble with the phrase structure in this strophe from Trakl's _Das Gewitter_:
...
_Weiße Stimmen
Irrend durch schaurige Vorhöfe,
Zerrißne Terrassen,
Der Väter gewaltiger Groll, die Klage
Der Mütter,
Des Knaben goldener Kriegsschrei
Und Ungebornes
Seufzend aus blinden Augen._

Had he written "Seufzen", I'd understand "Ungebornes Seufzen" just like "Der Vätter Groll", "die Klage der Mütter" und "Des Knaben goldener Kriegsschrei". But with this "Seufzend", it seems that "Ungebornes" is an apposition of "Knaben".  Maybe this "-d" is a typo?
EDIT: Or it means "And the unborn groaning from blind eyes"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hutschi

Löwenfrau said:


> ...
> EDIT: Or it means "And the unborn _(baby/being who is)_ groaning from blind eyes"?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think so, too.
Note: It is "Ungebornes"= lyrisch für "Ungeborenes" (uppercase)="ungeborenes Kind", "Ungeborenes Leben"
und Ungeborenes, das aus blinden Augen seufzt
seufzend ist Partizip 1
Note: It is 

unborn (noun) _*groaning *(verb)* from blind eyes*_
not 

_*unborn *(adjective)* groaning *(noun)_ from blind eyes


This fits to the sequence:
_Väter 
Mütter,
Knabe
Ungebornes

_


----------



## bearded

Dass man aus den Augen _seufzt, _na das ist wohl eine nur in Poesie mögliche Vorstellung.  Aber man kann das anscheinend nur so deuten: das noch blinde ungeborene Kind seufzt eben..(obwohl es eigentlich kaum noch atmen kann)-


----------



## Hutschi

Wir sind in der Zeit des Expressionismus ...


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Wir sind in der Zeit des Expressionismus ...


----------



## Kajjo

Löwenfrau said:


> But with this "Seufzend", it seems that "Ungebornes" is an apposition of "Knaben"


Definitely not.


Löwenfrau said:


> Or it means "And the unborn groaning from blind eyes"?


 Yes.

Please note that "seufzen" is "to sigh" and not "to groan". Sighing is a soft sound, usually made due to sorrow, disappointment, wistfulness or resignation.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi Kajjo, I thought about it, too. But the sound of the word in the English version is better with "groan". It is darker than in German. I am not sure, however. I looked both up in dictionaries, and the meanings are quite overlapping.


----------



## Kajjo

Seufzen und Stöhnen mag sich überlappen, aber unter Seufzen stellt man sich einen viel sanfteren Ton vor, oder? Seufzen vermittelt eine ganz andere Konnotation als Stöhnen, Grunzen, Grummeln oder sonstwas.

_unborn life sighing from blind eyes_


----------



## Hutschi

You just have too many "i" in this line. Good for sense but bad for expressionism. Maybe there is a better synonym.

In der Zeile kommt zu oft "ei" for. Das mag gut sein für die Bedeutung, aber definitiv nicht für das Gedicht. Es klingt nicht. Wie ich sinngemäß schrieb: "The sound of the word (does not fit well, it) fits better with "groan"."


----------



## Löwenfrau

I was confusing it with Genitiv. I thought it was "Ungebornes Seufzend" = "Seufzend des Ungebornes", but then there could be no "d", it should be "Seufzen des...".

Thanks.

As to "Seufzen", in Portuguese I see too options: "suspirar" or "gemer". Following Hutschi, I'd go with "gemer". Following Kajjo, "suspirar".


----------



## Frank78

Löwenfrau said:


> As to "Seufzen", in Portuguese I see too options: "suspirar" or "gemer". Following Hutschi, I'd go with "gemer". Following Kajjo, "suspirar".



Groan is definitely too strong as it is often associated negative things such as pain or annoyance. I'm with Kajjo.


----------



## Kajjo

Löwenfrau said:


> suspirar


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> sighing from blind eyes


I would say "sighing through blind eyes."


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I would say "sighing through blind eyes."


 Sounds nice.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Interesting, in linguee.com it says that "seufzen" means mainly "gemer", and "suspirar" in the second place. Considering that Trakl's image is terrifying (the whole poem is), wouldn't "gemer" fit better? Compare with "Groll", "Klage" and "Kriegsschrei". The image of the Unborn is too strong to be just "suspirando"... We use this word even for two people in love.



Löwenfrau said:


> Seufzend aus blinden Augen.





elroy said:


> I would say "sighing through blind eyes."



I think the connection between "Seufzend" and "blinden Augen" is stronger. Blindness is not just a passage through which he groans/sighs, it is where the groaning comes from. Port., maybe:

"... gemendo de olhos cegos"


----------



## Kajjo

Löwenfrau said:


> We use this word even for two people in love.


We, too.

_Seufzen _is soft. Believe us. Groan does not fit at all from my point of view.

It fits perfectly to unborn.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Kajjo said:


> We, too.
> 
> _Seufzen _is soft. Believe us. Groan does not fit at all from my point of view.
> 
> It fits perfectly to unborn.



Ok, I believe you, of course.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, If the word in your language sounds good in the line and fits the content, take it.

Seufzen is soft. That is true.

It was just the sound of the vowels in the English text, I considered. But this is not an item in your language.


----------



## Alemanita

Löwenfrau said:


> Weiße Stimmen
> Irrend durch schaurige Vorhöfe,
> Zerrißne Terrassen,
> Der Väter gewaltiger Groll, die Klage
> Der Mütter,
> Des Knaben goldener Kriegsschrei
> Und Ungebornes
> Seufzend aus blinden Augen.



Wir haben _Stimmen, Groll, Klage, Schrei, Seufzen_ als Lautäußerungen in diesem Vers.
Gemer passt dann vielleicht doch besser als suspirar?
Grüße


----------



## Hutschi

Hi,
I just see: seufzend aus blinden Augen can also mean/be connected to "weinen aus blinden Augen" (crying through blinden eyes).

But it would make it more ordinary (gewöhnlich)

I just imagine "seufzen" and "Augen" and see tears and sad noices in my mind.


----------



## jedna

Hier eine interessante Analyse von dem Gedicht: GRIN - Georg Trakl: "Das Gewitter" - Analyse und Interpretation
*Das Gewitter – Ein Vorbote von Trakls Freitod?*

Ich sehe dass in Löwenfraus Vers überall Kommas stehen, nicht aber in den drei letzten Zeilen. Das was Trakl da sagt gehört, wie ich es lese, also zusammen.
Vielleicht meint er hier mit 'Des Knaben goldener Kriegsschrei' seine fertiggestellten (geborenen) Gedichte, und mit 'Ungebornes' die Gedichte die (noch) nicht 'zur Welt kamen', nicht geschrieben wurden.

Weiterhin fand ich bei Grimm für 'seufzen' dies:
_seufzen, verb. rinnen: und ob das blut nit gleich verstünde, und noch seuffzen oder rynnen würd das loch. Gersdorf feldbuch der wundarznei (1528) 54; vgl. oben seufern und seuften. _
Vielleicht ist es zu weit hergeholt, aber könnte es (Grimm zufolge) nicht sein dass Trakl (so kurz vor seinem Freitod) Tränen (Kummer über nicht Realisiertes) gemeint hat die ihm aus die Augen seufzen/rinnen?

Herzl. Gruß,
jedna


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für die Bestätigung. Weinen ist also nicht abwegig.


----------



## jedna

Unsere Posts hatten sich gekreuzt. Der Bestätigungsdank sollte Dir also genauso gelten


----------



## Hutschi

Natur und Schwermut in den Kriegsgedichten Georg Trakls

Hier ist eine umfangreiche Rezension. In der Rezension wird "seufzen" mit heutiger Bedeutung betrachtet, also (als paradox beschriebene) Synesthesie seufzen (Laut-> hören) und Augen (Sehen)

Für die Übersetzung bedeutsam sind folgende Aspekte mit erwähnt:
- Lautmalerei
- Assonanzen
- Alliteration


----------



## jedna

Da sieht man mal wieder wie mehrdeutig manche Dichter sind! Wenn man die  -zig Analysen zu zB.  Ungarettis Gedichte liest, bekommt man -zig verschiedene Meinungen presentiert, und man kann sich am Ende nur herausretten indem man beschließt, sich seinen eigenen Reim auf dem betreffenden Gedicht zu machen
Der Rezensent aus deinem Link spricht vom Paradoxon. Und womöglich hat er Recht, und vielleicht ist das ein Kennzeichen Trakls. Ich kenne Trakl nicht gut genug um das beurteilen zu können. Wenn man dennoch nach inhaltlichen Erklärungen sucht, finde ich die Analyse aus dem Link den ich kopierte, gar nicht so abwegig.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Sehr gut, Leute, vielen Dank.


----------

